# Sewing machine recommendations please



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to retire next month. I would like to get a new sewing machine. I currently have an old workhorse of a machine, Singer Touch 'n' Sew circa 1972 I think. I've always shied away from patterns with buttons because try as I might, I cannot make buttonholes on it. It's ok for basic sewing, but I'd like to treat myself to something more modern and easier to use. When I'm in Joann's I look at their machines, some of which cost more than my first car!! 

What machine(s) would you recommend? Ease of use is important to me. I would like to try my hand at some simple quilting (small pieces), appliqueing, & clothing for my grandkids, including those with buttonholes!

It's been so long...what should I look for? What are "musts" for you in a new machine? Any brands I should stay away from? I know you KPers will share your good thoughts with me, and I thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I love my Viking!


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

I love my Bernina


----------



## ellieblue (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a Brother machine about 10 years ago and the one feature I really enjoy is the needle threader. It also has a built in button hole maker which is easy to use. I know many people think that a Brother is a cheap machine that won't last. My machine was about $100 and I also bought a more expensive one for my daughter. You really don't need all the other bells and whistles offered on the really expensive machines. :lol:


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Roxanness said:


> I love my Viking!


Is there a model number to your Viking?


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Knitalot said:


> I love my Bernina


What is the model number please? Or some features on it that you like?


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

I am a quilter and hang with a bunch of quilters (for over 20 years) and we all have berninas.


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought a new machine. First, I got a Singer 6699 Starlet. After fighting with it for a week I retuned it and got a Janome 8050. This is my second Janome, my first one got dropped off the movimg truck and broke in pieces. I loved it and I love this new one. If momey is an issue, I'd highly recommend the Janome 8050. It was a bit more expensive thsn the Singer, but what mattered to me was ease of threading, drop in bobbin. Mine came from Hancock Fabrics on sale. The Janome needle threader works much better than the Singer Starlet. It's also quieter. If you're doing basic sewing, I think the Janome is a great machine. If you are hard on it, maybe you'd only get a few years out of it. That's what I was told by a Janome dealer (not where I bought mine.)


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Love my Husquvarna. I have two, had a lemon and they replaced it.
I like that the presser foot can rise just enough to turn your fabric, has a wide throat for quilts, never use the needle threader, can wind a bobbin with the machine still threaded though prefer the wind in bobbin of my old Singer. I have an Eden Rose 250 and a 930.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

My Viking is a Platinum 730. It's about 10 years old. Not sure what the current model would be. Vikings have several different models so you can select what you want. I like the reliablity. It sews different weights of material without a problem. Love the open arms or closed arm, how ever you want. Go to store and try out different models before choosing. I have a very good dealer close to me. Helpful after the sale.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a young friend who has been enjoying a Janome for a long time. I had bought it used at a rummage sale, but being terminally accustomed to Singer machines I could not get comfortable with the threading pattern. Sold it for what I paid and the young woman earned the price of the machine in a week doing simple alterations. She has been using it for about 4 years now and is delighted with it. Check them out on Amazon, where you can read about the features and get reviews.

For the repairs I do, I am happy with my Singer 6233. But I don't do buttonholes on anything so I have not tried them using this machine.



Capri18 said:


> I'm going to retire next month. I would like to get a new sewing machine. I currently have an old workhorse of a machine, Singer Touch 'n' Sew circa 1972 I think. I've always shied away from patterns with buttons because try as I might, I cannot make buttonholes on it. It's ok for basic sewing, but I'd like to treat myself to something more modern and easier to use. When I'm in Joann's I look at their machines, some of which cost more than my first car!!
> 
> What machine(s) would you recommend? Ease of use is important to me. I would like to try my hand at some simple quilting (small pieces), appliqueing, & clothing for my grandkids, including those with buttonholes!
> 
> It's been so long...what should I look for? What are "musts" for you in a new machine? Any brands I should stay away from? I know you KPers will share your good thoughts with me, and I thank you very much in advance.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have a young friend who has been enjoying a Janome for a long time. I had bought it used at a rummage sale, but being terminally accustomed to Singer machines I could not get comfortable with the threading pattern. Sold it for what I paid and the young woman earned the price of the machine in a week doing simple alterations. She has been using it for about 4 years now and is delighted with it. Check them out on Amazon, where you can read about the features and get reviews.
> 
> For the repairs I do, I am happy with my Singer 6233. But I don't do buttonholes on anything so I have not tried them using this machine.


I've had my Janome for 25 years and it's still going strong - I love it. It was a mid-range at the time with auto buttonholes and many decorative stitches. The tension is always perfect and it has never give me a lick of trouble!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Make sure that your machine has a " fully automatic one step buttonhole " because you just place the button on the foot and it will create a complete buttonhole to the right size button. I mainly make clothes on mine and would never buy a machine without this feature.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

My sis-in-law loves her Janome.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a small manual Babylock that I bring around to quilting classes and two Pfaffs in my sewing room. I do a lot of my piecing on a 1932 Singer. Before you buy, go to the dealers and sew with the machines you are interested in. One thing to think about is -- are you going to be taking classes, going to sewing camps, etc? Think about that when buying-- I love my Pfaff Creative Sensation Pro- but I do not tote it around. It is too big and heavy, even in the wheeled luggage. 
Make your decision on what you liked sewing on, not what anyone else likes. You are going to be the one sewing on it. Make sure there is a dealer reasonable close to you for warranty or repair issues. Have fun researching your machines. All of the major brands have quiet a few models -


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Viking Lily 555 and it makes the best button holes. I sew for a lady who has a web sight where she sell Hawaiian shirts 
scrubsewer.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I love my thumb and pointer fingers.....


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Caxton said:


> Make sure that your machine has a " fully automatic one step buttonhole " because you just place the button on the foot and it will create a complete buttonhole to the right size button. I mainly make clothes on mine and would never buy a machine without this feature.


Thank you, that is precisely what I am looking for, Caxton! An EASY buttonholer and a machine that will do quilting thicknesses easily!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I love my thumb and pointer fingers.....


I'm not sure what you mean(??)


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Roxanness said:


> I love my Viking!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Capri18 said:


> Thank you, that is precisely what I am looking for, Caxton! An EASY buttonholer and a machine that will do quilting thicknesses easily!


I also have a serger / overlock machine which I use just as much as my sewing machine, it trims and finishes the seams at the same time.


----------



## shelbie (Nov 20, 2011)

You really need to know the kind of sewing you are planning on doing and buy a machine that will handle that. It doesn't make sense to buy an expensive machine that embroiders if you only mend jeans. It would be wise to attend a quilt/sewing show and try out some new machines that will be on display. Take time to try them out and read up on them before making any decisions. Many people love their Janomes but mine should have been painted yellow. There are no perfect machines out there but I am now stitching on a Juki TL98Q and a Juki Exceed 600 which I really like. Juki machines are well made, reliable and you get a lot of stitching features for your $. Don't rush your decision and don't let any sewing machine salesperson talk you into a very expensive machine that you don't need. Sometimes brand new is not better. There may be good used machines out there. I have yet to find a new machine that makes buttonholes as exact or well as my old vintage buttonholer that I use on my 1947 201 Singer. The new machines just won't handle large or thick buttons!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Capri18 said:


> Thank you, that is precisely what I am looking for, Caxton! An EASY buttonholer and a machine that will do quilting thicknesses easily!


I was just looking on Amazon and this would be my choice if I were buying one today Janome CXL 301. The price is good and it would do what you need it to do. Both my sewing machine and my overlock / serger machines are Toyotas. There are so many different makes of machines which are just as good as each other but don't spend a fortune on a machine that has extras that you will never use.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I have a small manual Babylock that I bring around to quilting classes and two Pfaffs in my sewing room. I do a lot of my piecing on a 1932 Singer. Before you buy, go to the dealers and sew with the machines you are interested in. One thing to think about is -- are you going to be taking classes, going to sewing camps, etc? Think about that when buying-- I love my Pfaff Creative Sensation Pro- but I do not tote it around. It is too big and heavy, even in the wheeled luggage.
> Make your decision on what you liked sewing on, not what anyone else likes. You are going to be the one sewing on it. Make sure there is a dealer reasonable close to you for warranty or repair issues. Have fun researching your machines. All of the major brands have quiet a few models -


Great advice. I have a NECCHI Lydia machine that is 40+ years old. I love it, sewed for all 5 of my kids on it. Now I have been told that repair part are hard to find and that if anything breaks, I may need to get a newer machine.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a Baby Lock Crafters Choice which I love. I bought it about ten years ago. I make simple clothing, doll close and small quilts and crafts so didn't want a machine that had too many bells and whistles. Unfortunately the Crafters Choice is no longer made. I wanted a machine with a needle threader and a automatic button hole attachment. I have had it in once for repairs which was my fault. I am very satisfied with the Baby Lock performance and price.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Caxton said:


> I also have a serger / overlock machine which I use just as much as my sewing machine, it trims and finishes the seams at the same time.


I don't have a serger...might look at one of those too! Thanks!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

RitaMc said:


> I have a Baby Lock Crafters Choice which I love. I bought it about ten years ago. I make simple clothing, doll close and small quilts and crafts so didn't want a machine that had too many bells and whistles. Unfortunately the Crafters Choice is no longer made. I wanted a machine with a needle threader and a automatic button hole attachment. I have had it in once for repairs which was my fault. I am very satisfied with the Baby Lock performance and price.


Aw shucks, I was going to look up the Crafters Choice machine. I'm not looking for a lot of bells and whistles, just an automatic buttonholer mostly. Thinking about a serger too for ease of finishing seams, trimming, etc. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great advice; thank you Shelbie!



shelbie said:


> You really need to know the kind of sewing you are planning on doing and buy a machine that will handle that. It doesn't make sense to buy an expensive machine that embroiders if you only mend jeans. It would be wise to attend a quilt/sewing show and try out some new machines that will be on display. Take time to try them out and read up on them before making any decisions. Many people love their Janomes but mine should have been painted yellow. There are no perfect machines out there but I am now stitching on a Juki TL98Q and a Juki Exceed 600 which I really like. Juki machines are well made, reliable and you get a lot of stitching features for your $. Don't rush your decision and don't let any sewing machine salesperson talk you into a very expensive machine that you don't need. Sometimes brand new is not better. There may be good used machines out there. I have yet to find a new machine that makes buttonholes as exact or well as my old vintage buttonholer that I use on my 1947 201 Singer. The new machines just won't handle large or thick buttons!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am hopeless at sewing so I bought a Brother that is basically all I require. It has different stitches I can use for decorative purposes should I so wish and also has the needle threader, but all I ever do is a little bit of mending so I don't need anything expensive and fancy.
I am happy with my machine.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Great advice. I have a NECCHI Lydia machine that is 40+ years old. I love it, sewed for all 5 of my kids on it. Now I have been told that repair part are hard to find and that if anything breaks, I may need to get a newer machine.


Don't take that as gospel. There are many places to get parts for vintage machines. Necchi machines are the best made machines.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I love my Janome. Go to a Janome dealer and try out the different machines that they have. Mine came with free lessons for however long I needed them. Checked out the machines at JoAnn's and the women demonstrating it could not do it and you only received one lesson. I would stay away from the big box stores to buy a machine.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

frannie di said:


> I love my Janome. Go to a Janome dealer and try out the different machines that they have. Mine came with free lessons for however long I needed them. Checked out the machines at JoAnn's and the women demonstrating it could not do it and you only received one lesson. I would stay away from the big box stores to buy a machine.


I thought I'd start looking at Joann's. I have a sewing/craft store near me and look there, a couple other free-standing sewing machine shops. It's a long-term investment so I know I'll look around before I decide. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Capri18 said:


> I thought I'd start looking at Joann's. I have a sewing/craft store near me and look there, a couple other free-standing sewing machine shops. It's a long-term investment so I know I'll look around before I decide. Thank you for your input!


That's a good idea. Have a think about a serger / overlocker too. When I sew I have my sewing machine set up on one side of the table and my overlocker on the other. My overlocker only cost me £100 / 180 US dollars and I use that as much as my sewing machine. Enjoy your machine shopping and let us know how you are doing with your new machine. Happy sewing.
Kind regards Susan


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

frannie di said:



> I love my Janome. Go to a Janome dealer and try out the different machines that they have. Mine came with free lessons for however long I needed them. Checked out the machines at JoAnn's and the women demonstrating it could not do it and you only received one lesson. I would stay away from the big box stores to buy a machine.


That is a great idea, lessons to use the machine because they are all confusing when you first get them.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

I looked for a new machine after moving here from the UK. I wanted to pay what I considered a reasonable price, which proved difficult. The stores here were charging more than double the cost of the same machine in UK... We are still in Europe! 
So I ordered one from a seller on eBay,and hasd it shipped. A Brother. OK, so its plastic cased. It zig zag, it stitches straight. It has made curtains,clothes, tablecloths, cushion covers. 
Think about what you need it for, your budget, and buy something you like that isfitfor purpose


----------



## Carolwithane (Feb 4, 2012)

I love my Janome and have just updated to a newer model. I have a cousin who uses a Janome doing beautiful thread work and quilting it cost a fair bit but she uses it 2-3 times a week so gets lots of use out of it.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Love my Janome.


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

I just love my Pfaff Creative Performance machine. I've made beautiful quilts and some with embroidery. Such a versitel machine and a joy to use!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Love my Janome Memory Craft 6300.
I see JoAnn's carries Janome, but not sure if they are made especially for them - meaning made cheaper. Be sure to ask. Sometimes buying from a dealer is better.

Can't recommend Singer - suffered with one for about 6 months. I wanted to take its life, but opted to hide it away for eternity.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

I recently purchased a Janome Skyline. Upgraded from an older model. I love it! Purchased from a Quilt shop here in Florida. Came with free lessons. It does what I want plus much more. I needed a workhorse machine. I sew everyday and fast!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I loved my Singer Golden Touch & Sew and was so sad when it met with it's demise. I am very picky about machines, but I'm not really wanting the high-end/high-dollar elite of the elite machines.
I have a Singer Heavy Duty 4411. It does the button holes for me. This little doodad goes on the machine, you stick a button in the slot, you put your material under the needle and just let her rip. That's it.
I love it. It also sews well, and has a variety of stitches including the stretch stitch. It can mock overlock, but I got a Singer Stylist for serging.


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

I bought a machine with the money collected by colleagues for my retirement present and I got a Silver 9300E (old Silver Reed make) computerised one buying it off the internet. This replaced a 1970 heavy metal hand sewing machine which only did a straight stitch. We don't have any shops around this area which sell machines. What I did was to watch the shopping channel whenever they were demonstrating sewing machines. Why I bought the Silver was they put a glass of water on top of the machine and it never rippled the water at full speed and the lady demonstrating it Debbie Shore who is a well known writer of sewing books said "you may not need all the features now but you might do later" and how right she was. I now feel if I had bought a basic machine I would be wishing I had bought one with more features. My machine does the buttonhole in one step, sews on buttons, has a threader, drop in bobbin and has lots of feet and does a few embroidery stitches. It does all the zig zag stitches and as I have got to know the machine the more I use the feet to do different things. I was terrified of it at first but now I am used to it. I make clothes and craft things like tote bags. I bought an overlocker recently and I just did research and looked at Amazon reviews and I bought a Husqvana Huskylock S15 overlocker. I thought I was only going to make the odd thing but I joined a class and have made a quilt, skirt and lined cape and my daughter has made a blouse and we take the machine to class in a bag I bought for it. Can I suggest you watch YouTube and watch people make things and see which parts of the machine they use. That will give you a feel for what you might make in the future and what your machine should be able to do. Weight - that is something to think about as they are heavy especially the computerised ones. Do you need to lift it anywhere or will it have its own desk - depending how fit you are. Also, budget! There were more expensive machines I would have bought and probably enjoyed more but who knows because you will enjoy the one you get.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I had a Viking for years (still have it--packed away). Never did like it. I had Singers back when they were mostly metal, and loved those, but eventually they wore out or I was ready for more features. I had Brother sewing/embroidery combos which were nice and now the BabyLock sewing/embroidery. I love it, but since I don't do much embroidery any more, could probably use a "sewing only" machine. However, this is paid for so can't see reason to trade. I would definitely recommend that you go to a dealer, however. If you purchase from private party or on-line, you won't have the necessary support and get updates as they come out. Possibly a bit more expensive that way, but eliminates the frustration when something goes wrong or you need support.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I've always been a Singer girl, but now have a Husqvarna/Viking that I inherited from my mother. Picked the machine up yesterday after having it serviced and the repairman told me that right now Husqvarna Viking is a much better machine then a Singer. I have had no problems with the Husqvarna Viking. At one time I did have the Singer that made the drop in buttonholes. I have had no problem with making buttonholes with the current Husqvarna Viking. The repair man is with in a quilt shop so I would think that the Husqvarna should be able to quilt like you would like for it to.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Singers depend on the models. I started with the wonderful, albeit limited, model 201. I found over the years the even numbered model series, 2, 4, and 6 were generally dependable machines that held up. The 3 and 5 series were landfill as far as I am concerned.



It'sJustMe said:


> Love my Janome Memory Craft 6300.
> I see JoAnn's carries Janome, but not sure if they are made especially for them - meaning made cheaper. Be sure to ask. Sometimes buying from a dealer is better.
> 
> Can't recommend Singer - suffered with one for about 6 months. I wanted to take its life, but opted to hide it away for eternity.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a Jamone HD 3000, it will sew through 6 layers of denim. The only other machine I found that can do that is my 1886 Singer.


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a brother qc1000, love the automatic threading. However, I also love janome. Everyone has their favorite.


----------



## AntiqueKat (Jul 14, 2015)

GO TRY SOME!! Some will help thread. If you don't like or need "all the bells and whistles" buy what you need.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a Janome to take to classes and a Pfaff for serious seeing. The Pfaff makes nice button holes.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I love my BabyLocks -- I have a Janome basic machine and it's a real workhorse. But, I have the Ellure and the Ellegante Baby Lock machines, and they are embroidery machines as well -- so you can do so much with them.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

My suggestion is to go to a large dealer who sells lots of kinds/brands of sewing machines and give them a test drive. That's how I picked my gem. Better yet, they had a vendor stand at a quilt show and offered a nice discount (good at their store) for a limited time. There are a good many makes and models. Ask which machines don't need to be brought back for service often. Ask to be sure your new machine will make a one step buttonhole. If you are in the market for a machine that also does embroidery (that is addictive fun) it will include one step buttonholes. I would also suggest you take some fabric scraps to test--heavy weight to flimsy, what you sew most often. All machines do great stitching on the starched cotton strips the dealers use for demonstrations but not all of them sew as nice on other kinds of fabrics. Ask a lot of questions. A good machine will be a friend for a long time. You might be interested in checking out used machines. Some great machines get traded in--hardly used--because the owner just wants the latest model.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

Irish knitter said:


> I love my thumb and pointer fingers.....


Why are we even reading this thread? I have a $59 Singer, bought for me on Black Friday about 10 yrs ago. It's all you need to turn up a hem. ha ha


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

shelbie said:


> You really need to know the kind of sewing you are planning on doing and buy a machine that will handle that. It doesn't make sense to buy an expensive machine that embroiders if you only mend jeans. It would be wise to attend a quilt/sewing show and try out some new machines that will be on display. Take time to try them out and read up on them before making any decisions. Many people love their Janomes but mine should have been painted yellow. There are no perfect machines out there but I am now stitching on a Juki TL98Q and a Juki Exceed 600 which I really like. Juki machines are well made, reliable and you get a lot of stitching features for your $. Don't rush your decision and don't let any sewing machine salesperson talk you into a very expensive machine that you don't need. Sometimes brand new is not better. There may be good used machines out there. I have yet to find a new machine that makes buttonholes as exact or well as my old vintage buttonholer that I use on my 1947 201 Singer. The new machines just won't handle large or thick buttons!


This is excellent advice. It not only pertains to sewing machines, but also to cars, computers, etc. Don't buy add-ons that you're not going to use.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

Capri18 said:


> I'm going to retire next month. I would like to get a new sewing machine. I currently have an old workhorse of a machine, Singer Touch 'n' Sew circa 1972 I think. I've always shied away from patterns with buttons because try as I might, I cannot make buttonholes on it. It's ok for basic sewing, but I'd like to treat myself to something more modern and easier to use. When I'm in Joann's I look at their machines, some of which cost more than my first car!!
> 
> What machine(s) would you recommend? Ease of use is important to me. I would like to try my hand at some simple quilting (small pieces), appliqueing, & clothing for my grandkids, including those with buttonholes!
> 
> It's been so long...what should I look for? What are "musts" for you in a new machine? Any brands I should stay away from? I know you KPers will share your good thoughts with me, and I thank you very much in advance.


What a wonderful gift for yourself. One of those that will give over and over.


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a Singer, but after a year I had a lot of trouble with it. I will never buy a Singer again. I now have a Viking which I love. I also have a Brother that I inherited from my mother when she passed, and it also is a great machine.Both have all the necessary extras. The Viking also embroiders, but
I hardly ever use that. Good luck in your search. If possible, go to a sewing machine store, and try all of them. I spent several hours when I bought my Viking.


----------



## quilteralso (Dec 12, 2014)

I am a quilter. On advice of quilting friends, I bought a Brother SQ9185 from Walmart for under $200.00 as backup to my beloved Elna Quilters Dream. Automatic buttonholer, needle threader, needle will stay down if you want to pivot, gobs of utility and decorative stitches including an alphabet so I can make labels. Automatic tension feed, sews all thicknesses with just a needle size change. Light weight so I can take it to retreats and classes, all the quilting accessory feet and extended bed as well as free arm included. Takes standard needles and bobbins so I can use the accumulation on hand from the Elna. No matter what machine, take the time to read and follow the instruction book and make your own notes and keep it handy for reference.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I had a Singer for over 35 years and it finally died. The worm gears went and it would cost over $200 to fix.
So, I bought a Brother. I heard that Singer is name only and not as good.
I wanted a fully manual machine and bought a Brother XR53.
It has the fully automatic button hole maker. My old Singer used 4 steps to do that.
Just set it up and it does the button hole in one step.
I have made curtains, double sided aprons, totes, Christmas stockings, zippered cases, a dress, quilts, and many more things with it.
Joanne's fabric has a great online price for it.
I wanted a fully manual machine. One that I could set the stitch length, width and needle position.
My old singer only had 3 needle positions. Right, left and middle.
I have done hems on it too.
http://www.joann.com/search?q=brother+sewing+machine&simplesearch=Go
It all depends on what you want the machine to do and if you want a manual or electronic machine.
This year, I made 30 double sided chef's aprons with it.
I made around 29 double sided aprons last year.
My wife has teddy bears and she is always having me make them clothes.
You can search topics here for sewing. This topic has come up before.
Everyone has their preference on sewing machines.
If you can, go to a store and try some out and see what you like.
Dick


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Look for a GOOD used machine. You can get some wonderful high-end machines at great savings.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

I highly recommend Janome. Great product with features of the more expensive brands at a more affordable price. I recommend going to a dealer, not JoAnn's, etc.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think everyone is partial to a brand they own and love but that doesn't mean the other brands are bad. Some of the sewing machines in the stores like Wal-Mart are really made cheaply though, you can actually bend them because they don't have a solid metal frame, so I'd recommend going to a dealer to see what you want. You don't have to spend a lot of money to get the features you want now-a-days especially if you find a dealer that sells used machines with a one year warranty. You can also find the model you want but get a good deal online or in the newspaper. Be aware that if you buy from another person there is no warranty, but if they've had the machine for a while and it hasn't broken, odds are it won't and as long as you keep it clean (clean out the area where the bobbin sits often with fuzzy craft sticks -- pipe cleaners without the wires -- and oil that little wick under the bobbin case with sewing machine oil) you should be ok.

For sure the auto buttonhole foot should be included with your machine. My Janome comes with several shapes and types of buttonhole stitches but I only have used the basic one, and it's nice to stick the button in the back of the foot and it knows what size hole to stitch.

For quilting you want a 1/4" foot so you can keep your seams the same size, you can buy one to fit any machine and many models come with them. You also want a walking foot which helps all the layers feed through the machine. Pfaff has a built in one, you just push a button! Most machines you unscrew your shank and put the walking foot on just when you're quilting or sewing thick layers.

I love the auto thread cutter. On my last machine I had to go dig under the blanket looking for the ends to clip, hard on my neck and back. I love my auto-threader too.

It's nice to have a leg control to lift the presser foot for turning corners and going around shapes when you applique. My Janome has a button I push which makes the needle stay down in place and the foot rise every time I stop, this makes turning easy without the leg lift.

Try and get as much harp space (space to the right of the needle) as possible to make it easier to maneuver quilts and clothes. For sure get a free arm for clothes.

If your grandkids are young you may enjoy embroidering clothes and bibs and such and may want to look at sewing/embroidery machines. Brother has some nice ones that are not as expensive as Babylock, Pfaff, Janome and Bernina. Many people love them and they have awesome features too. It is expensive buying the stabilizers, threads, patterns, etc that go along with embroidery. I didn't think about that when I bought mine.

Applique is just as nice and more user friendly for a beginner I think.  You may want a machine with blanket stitch which looks nice around applique but at a minimum zig-zag stitch. Other decorative stitches are fun too, especially for quilting and clothes.

If money is not an object I have never heard anyone complain about their Bernina. They are really made well and they never discontinue parts for any of their models. I prefer my Janome because it's so nice and quiet compared to all the other machines in the store I looked at. I bought it at a seminar with 100 people doing embroidery and we were all able to talk normally!

Just thought of something else, you want a straight stitch plate for quilting to keep your cloth from getting sucked down the hole, but also a regular plate to allow zig-zag and decorative stitches, and you should be able to adjust your needle left and right so you can resize stitches. I bet as soon as I post this I'll think of some other basic things to look for, lol.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Love my Bernina (bought it in 1976) and my Janome (bought 2000). The Bernina is my work horse and I use my Janome to take to classes, workshops, etc. You can't go wrong buying either brand.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love my Bernina. Wherever you buy from, make it somewhere convenient for classes and service.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

CAS50 said:


> I think everyone is partial to a brand they own and love but that doesn't mean the other brands are bad. Some of the sewing machines in the stores like Wal-Mart are really made cheaply though, you can actually bend them because they don't have a solid metal frame, so I'd recommend going to a dealer to see what you want. You don't have to spend a lot of money to get the features you want now-a-days especially if you find a dealer that sells used machines with a one year warranty. You can also find the model you want but get a good deal online or in the newspaper. Be aware that if you buy from another person there is no warranty, but if they've had the machine for a while and it hasn't broken, odds are it won't and as long as you keep it clean (clean out the area where the bobbin sits often with fuzzy craft sticks -- pipe cleaners without the wires -- and oil that little wick under the bobbin case with sewing machine oil) you should be ok.
> 
> For sure the auto buttonhole foot should be included with your machine. My Janome comes with several shapes and types of buttonhole stitches but I only have used the basic one, and it's nice to stick the button in the back of the foot and it knows what size hole to stitch.
> 
> ...


Lots of great ideas here for the poster, well done.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I just got a Singer Touch'n'Sew refurbished from the Sewing Machine/Vacuum Store in Riverhead last year. Then I went to EBay and bought the buttonhole attachment, a bunch of feet, and bobbins too. I tried a newer Singer--and took is back. I am happy with my vintage machine. Also, for a lot of things instead of buttons an buttonholes I use K-snaps. They have changed my life.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

I too just got a new machine, replacing my Singer that my folks got me when I was 12! (I'm 61 now!) I didn't want to put a small fortune in a machine that I use for mending , sewing and a little quilting. I got a Singer Confident 7470 and paid $300 for it. I got it from the Singer store and I love it!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Capri18 said:


> I don't have a serger...might look at one of those too! Thanks!


If you get a serger - make sure they teach you how to thread it. Can be a nightmare to thread. I have a self-threading one - I love it.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

First off, shop at a store that specializes in sewing machines, since you will enjoy taking lessons on it. They also should be able to service the machine in the store, or send it to an authorized repair shop. You will need periodic cleaning and check up's for this baby. Based on your needs and interests, the shop personnel will be able to guide you to several to "test drive" for comparisons. Do some research on the internet, looking at Janome, Husqvarna and others. Prices will vary and the most expensive isn't always the best for your needs. Whatever you decide, enjoy your new machine and let your creativity soar.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If you are going to be quilting, get a machine with a large throat and one that lets you drop the feed dogs. As for a specific machine I can't help you. I have a Singer featherweight that is older than I am (62) that I take to classes, a no frills Kenmore 30-40 years old, and an $80 No frills Brother that I got when my other machines were in the shop for their annual cleaning, it is over 10 years old. It is very light weight and my alternate for classes and get togethers. I have a friend who swears by her Bernina for button holes. My serger is a Kenmore, it was a gift from my SO. I never completely unthread it. I cut the thread before each of the first thread guides, tie my new thread to the old and pull each through all the guides, then I just have to thread the needle.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I love my husquvarna!,


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

This would be my list of must haves: automatic buttonholes
ability to drop the feed dogs
multi stitches (more the better)


----------

